# 30 carbine ?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Does anyone have some input good or bad about this weapon? I saw the ammo at Walmart and did some research and found some cool variations of the weapon. The ammo is cheap enough but I would like to know what applications you guys think it has, ie hunting plinking, accuracy and so on.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*This is the round I'm talking about. It looked like a large .22 mag.*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The newer commercial models are crap. Milsurps are the way to go but they aint cheap. M1 Carbines are more for collecting if you are into WWII stuff. Milsurp shooters would be good for hog hunting I suppose but there are much better choices as the cartridge doesnt have much penetrating power.

If you want a cool US military WWII gun get one, if you want a gun to just plink and do some hunting with, get something else. If you do want one, I HIGHLY suggest you take a trip up to Anniston, AL and visit the CMP store and pick you one out from there, it would probably save you at least $100 if not more.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I've had one for a number of years. They are fun to shoot with almost no recoil. Great "step-up" for youth. Accuracy out of mine is ok, what I would expect from a battle carbine. I wouldn't count on mine past 75 yds. As far as hunting is concerned, I have heard of a few people who have used one for deer hunting with the soft point bullet, but I have never tried it.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great little gun.... fun to shoot and is pretty accurate... mostly 75 yards and in... its a tweener from WWII.... was issued as a replacement for the .45 to non front line personnel for those not issued the M1 battle rifle or an 03a3 or 03a4... I have an old General Motors Inland rifle thats a blast to shoot... there are new versions of the rifle on the market today but originals can be had if you look.... might be a close range hogger but not so much for anything bigger... its complaint in WWII was the bullet wouldnt penetrate winter wool used by the Nazi's.... hope this gets you started.... if your ever in Pcola just pick up a box of carbine and I'll let you put it downrange through mine... let me know...

Clint


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

your photo is an paratroopers rifle..... very pricy for an original.... original rifles also vary in price due to the manufacture by the # of rifles produced... I will 2nd the CMP... Sargent was using one in Saving Private Ryan for reference...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thanks guys. I think I'll go with the Mini 30 for a few reasons, one being I love my Mini14 Comp Target rifle and I have a ton of 7.62x39 ammo to shoot. Not to mention how many aftermarket parts are out there for it.*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

TURTLE said:


> *Thanks guys. I think I'll go with the Mini 30 for a few reasons, one being I love my Mini14 Comp Target rifle and I have a ton of 7.62x39 ammo to shoot. Not to mention how many aftermarket parts are out there for it.*


NO!!!!

For the price of a mini you can get a damn fine AK like a nice Arsenal SGL-21 that would shoot just as accurate, be way more reliable, cheaper mags and if you ever had to sell it, you could actually get some one to buy it!

Sorry but I just HATE mini14.

Here is my pretty SGL-21. Pretty much as real of a Russian AK-103 one can get. :whistling:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have plenty of AK's and the Mini I have is the target model with the Harmonic dampener on it and it's accurate as hell and has not malfunctioned in any way. I do see what your saying tho.*


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

There is a pistol version of the m1 carbine called the Super Enforcer - it was manufactured in the 1970's-80's by a company in Hialeah outside of Miami. Other than plinking, the m1 is a decent home defense weapon due to short length (maneuverability), lack of overpenetration (suburban environment) and its ability to accept 30 round magazines. Beyond 50-75 yard scenarios, I think it quickly takes a back seat to other available alternatives.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The M1 Carbine was the personal defense weapon of it's day. They are great rifles to this day for short range use. I personally wouldn't buy one exclusively for that purpose though since M1s are more for collectability now.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Only Input*

The only input that I have to this is that I disagree with the penetration thing. With the FMJ ammo it will easily go completely thru a creasote telephone pole. With the 110gr exposed lead nose it will easly slay a medium sized hog at the closer ranges. 

Personally,I would never use the FMJ(mil style) for home defense. The older guns are sweet shooters. I have had the chance to shoot several of the M2 versions and they are a hoot to shoot. 

Think of them as a simi-auto,20/30 shot,357mag. --- SAWMAN


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

I think they make a cool little truck or boat gun. I may have to get another one soon.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Check Ron's in Milton he has one on the wall. I dont know if it is an original or repro, but it is a para stock.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

anemic round , collectors item


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

My drafting teacher in HS was a Marine in Korea, and carried one, said one night he was shooting at a chineese soldier moving acrross the front of their lines, and emptied the mag, but the guy kept going, went out in the day light and found him, he had taken 18 hits, he traded it in for a BAR for the rest of his time in Korea


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

HisName said:


> anemic round , collectors item


In FMJ yes, but in soft and expanding bullets it's quite effective. The USGI FMJ rounds have a small temporal cavity wound and the permenant wound cavity isn't that great even when the bullet yaws. Noted terminal wound ballistics expert Dr. Garry Roberts recommends the Remington JSP, Corbon JHP DPX and Speer Gold Dot makes a nice looking load as well.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Got a couple in the collection. They're fun to shoot, and good for women or kids to plink with but for hunting, survival or PD there's a whole bunch of firearms I'd put ahead of it.

The old "War Baby" has it's place in history and is still a fine weapon. Stay away from anything by Universal or Plainfield. They're plagued with problems and parts are not even interchangeable with USGI models. I believe the IMI is the best of the aftermarket but if you want one look at the CMP first for a USGI. They still may have some Italian returns.

Rick


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> The only input that I have to this is that I disagree with the penetration thing. With the FMJ ammo it will easily go completely thru a creasote telephone pole. With the 110gr exposed lead nose it will easly slay a medium sized hog at the closer ranges.
> 
> Personally,I would never use the FMJ(mil style) for home defense. The older guns are sweet shooters. I have had the chance to shoot several of the M2 versions and they are a hoot to shoot.
> 
> Think of them as a simi-auto,20/30 shot,357mag. --- SAWMAN


The 30 carbine got a bad rap from GIs who were either bad shots or just needed excuses. For what it was designed to do it was perfect.

So far as penetration. It will pass through and through a class III vest. That's through the front AND back. A 44 mag will only rarely get through the front.

My uncle carried one in the pacific during WWII. Most of the Garand carrying troops would throw it down in a second when a Carbine became available. the shots were usually under 100m, it was light and held nearly 4 times the ammo a garand did. He never heard any japs complaining about the lack of stopping power.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Don't Know But........*

Have never been able to confirm this but.....the stories that I heard was that that the Japs in WWII and the N Koreans in that "WAR" would come over the top of the GI's trench with fixed bayonets. The GI would hit them multiple times with the carbine and they would continue over to bayonet the GIs and die on top of them. They learned that the 1911's they carried would do a much better job at the arms length ranges simply from the diameter of the bullet. Hence....bad rep for the little carbines. 

Makes sense somewhat. --- SAWMAN


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

The early universal carb. was made with GI parts, that is what put them business,later they went to the dual springs and change the op. rod, the plainfield used GI parts also. They did have some problems with some of them,this usually was from the REC.being out of spec.This is from some 40 years of working on mel. spec. guns and building match guns. Just tried to shoot through a telephone pole, couldn't do it, but I don't what a med. size pole is.I would not hunt deer and hog with a 30 carb. or use for protection. They are easy to clear when they heng up. jj


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 on the 7.62X39. Higher velocity and heavier bullet get it a little closer to using on deer at close range. That said, If I want to centerfire plink the 30 Carbine can be a lot of fun.......makes an excellent rat buster if you are clearing land that happens to have a few nests of wood rats......rats, not squirrels. The company in Miami was Universal Firearms Co. They also made a .256 Win Mag version. They eventually sold out to Plainfield, I think.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Man , you guys know alot about this thing. Thanks for all the opinions.:thumbup:*


----------

